
Quipper: A Scalable High Level Functional Language for Quantum Computing - s_q_b
http://www.mathstat.dal.ca/~selinger/quipper/
======
crimsonalucard
Wait wait wait. Does this mean I can buy a quantum computer?

~~~
s_q_b
Not yet. But it's definitely preferable to have the software architecture
figured out before we have commercial quantum computers in need of it.

See Krysta Svore at Microsoft Research's QuArC for a good presentation on the
topic. (Also read her paper on quantum deep learning from 2014 just because it
is so very cool.)

